# LCB london or FE college ?



## secondary (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi,

Let me just briefly outline my story and perhaps you can offer me some advice.

Having started University at the age of 21, I confirmed my doubts about my interest for a degree. After a year now, I am prepared to drop out and really committ myself to what I always wanted - cooking.

Though, I am unsure how I can approach this, an advice from a friend who works, supposedly, in one of the best restaurant in Spain: Montjuic, was to consider taking a course in Le Cordon Bleu London.

Now with much interest I had a look at their website, and the 9 months course (lcblondon.com/English/courses.cfm), which is probably what I need, will cost me over 20,000 GBP !

Putting aside the issue of money, do you think this is this the right approach ?

From what I read, what counts is experience in the Kitchen. I don't think LCB london offers on-the-job training.. what will be the career prospect like when i graduate from LCB london Le grand diploma (9months programme) without any experience ? compare to somewhere like Westminster Kingsway college(westking.ac.uk/courses/courseDetail.asp?courseID=3651)
 (2-3 years) 1 week of in-class education and 3 weeks of full-time employment in one of the major hospitality employers in london.

*What I would like to know is, say in 5 years, which deciesion I will be making, in 3 weeks, would leave me further up on the chef career ladder; leaving LCB with the Le grand diploma or 2-3 years of in-class education with full time employment ? *

Please advise

Thanks


----------



## jigz369 (Apr 20, 2007)

I suggest going to LCB Paris. London is a knock off and their reputation is not nearly as good. Before you sign up for 20000 GBP, get a job in the industry and see if it is something you can do. Many people are under the impression that "anyone can cook". While that may be true in the home environment, pushing out 350 covers a night and dealing with that stress is not something just anyone can do. As they say "if you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen". Just my opinion though...


----------



## secondary (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you,

well it really depends on whether I can find a way to finance the course in LCB.

to what extent would you say studying at westminster kingsway is worse compared to LCB ?

Thanks


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

2 things: LCB London isn't a knock off like we have here in the U.S.; it's owned and operated by LCB. Second, LCB Paris' reputation isn't all that good anymore.


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes,I'll agree with the comment about LCB Paris.I worked with a few French cooks and it's just like any other cooking school here in the U.S: there are a precious few who excel and a lot of students who are just there wasting oxygen.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I think Gary Rhodes is an ex-student of Westminster - and I think jamie Oliver also has some input there.

I am not a cook or a chef.. I attended a six week course at LCB, Paris, more years ago than I care to admit! I was taught a lot in those six weeks - and I have a sneaking fondness for the school. I don't know much about the London branch.

FE college would be MUUUUCH cheaper...!


----------

